# Clamped fins???



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I was simply taking pictures out of boredom of my tanks and then my female all of a sudden closed her fin. But when I offer food, it immediately goes back to normal until after the food is all gone. Is this even clamped fins?


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

they looked clamped to me, I never saw my angels do that unless they were charging another angel... I think it means that they are stressed about something... Did you recently do a wc? Sometimes I know they can do that if the water temp is drastically different. Sorry I couldnt help more!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's weird because I went to check on her 20 minutes after I posted this, and they were back to normal. Weird..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Usually that pic would mean an unhappy fish; but it is possible it was just unhappy about being photographed.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe a camera flash freaked it out...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ooh, I didn't think about the flash... Had to switch the battery and accidentally took one picture with the flash. That's probably it. Thanks!


----------

